# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ Sài Gòn đi Perth

## phucnguyentran.com

*Đôi nét về thành phố Perth*Là thành phố lớn của nước Úc, *Perth* không sôi động như Sydney mà nhẹ nhàng, thanh bình lôi cuốn du khách. Nổi tiếng là thành phố ánh nắng mặt trời, *Perth* mang vẻ đẹp tự nhiên và nhịp độ phát triển chậm rãi. Với thời tiết Địa Trung Hải ấm áp, môi trường trong lành, nhiệt độ ấm áp, *Perth* được đánh giá là thành phố lý tưởng để sinh sống, du học và tham quan du lịch.

*Hình ảnh thành phố Perth thơ mộng

*Đến với thành phố này, du khách sẽ có cơ hội chèo thuyền trên con sông Swan hiền hòa, thân thương. Được ngắm nhìn hoàng hôn ở bãi biển Cottesloe và cùng thưởng thức rượu ngon với món ăn đặc sắc. Ngoài ra, bạn còn có cơ hội đi xe đạp khám phá đảo Rottnest.*Các địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng ở Perth**Đảo Rottnest:* Nổi tiếng với 63 bãi biển, 20 vịnh với một không khí tĩnh lặng, đảo Rottnest thu hút một lượng lớn du khách đến tham quan. Du khách có thể thuê một chiếc xe đạp để tham quan toàn bộ nơi đây từ hầm ngầm, khẩu đại pháo đến hồ nước mặn, ngọn hải đăng hay ngắm những loài chim lạ, thú có túi…

*
Đảo Rottnest yên bình, tĩnh lặng

**Indian Ocean Drive:* Nơi lý tưởng của những bãi biển cát trắng, rặng san hô, công viên quốc gia, thị trấn đánh cá. Tôm sống, trái cây nhiệt đới hay những con cá nhám khổng lồ cùng hành trình leo núi quanh công viên Quốc gia Mũi Range sẽ vô cùng độc đáo và thú vị cho du khách.*Bãi Biển Cottesloe:* Là một trong những thành phố nổi tiếng toàn vùng Tây Úc, bãi biển này nằm ngay trung tâm Pert và cảng Fremantle. Nơi đây có một phong cách sống thư thái, nơi nghĩ dưỡng cho những ai yêu biển, yêu thiên nhiên, khung cảnh làng quê và hải sản tươi sống…

_Bãi biển Cottesloe

_*Mua sắm tại Perth:* Những con đường mua sắm thú vị, độc đáo với các mẫu thời trang địa phương, mẫu Châu Âu đường King. Ngoài ra, du khách có thể mua các sản phẩm tươi hay các tác phẩm nghệ thuật, thời trang, trang sức, chợ cuối tuần ở trung tâm văn hóa Perth. Du khách cũng có thể ghé qua con đường Oxford, đường Murray, các cửa hàng bách hóa để mua các sản phẩm thời trang chất lượng*Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Perth*Từ Việt Nam đi *Perth* có các hãng hàng không như*: Vietnam Airlines, Air Asia, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Jetstar, Qantas, Tiger Airways  …
*
*ĐẠI LÝ TIGER AIRWAYS TẠI VIỆT NAM*

*CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DU LỊCH LIÊN KẾT TOÀN CẦU*


Địa chỉ: 370A Cách Mạng Tháng 8, P.10, Q.3, TP. Hồ Chí MinhĐiện thoại: (08) 6254.83.83 - *0938.67.12.13*Web: http://globalflight.com.vn - Email: info@globalflight.com.vn

----------

